# Are the bayou's salt water?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a salt water license, are the bayous considered salt water or do I need a fresh water license to fish them?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you keep saltwater fish you need a saltwater license, if you keep freshwater fish you need a freshwater license.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ive been checked way back in bayou grande by the new launch and only had a salt water and nothing was said.....call the FWC station by 3 mile and ask...that would be your best bet


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they are saltwater


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im pretty sure they are brackish.i believe i saw you live near bayou chico and its mainly salt water but if you go toward the back you can catch freshwater fish. I hooked up on what i believe was a largemouth bass back there and he probably was eight pounds.i have also caught brim in bayou chico too.not sure about other bayous in the area.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

It's brackish water but you can fish for saltwater fish back there, you can only keep saltwater species though. You can NOT keep freshwater fish, if there's any question just look at the FWC site and they will say what each species is considered. However I've fish south Florida with saltwater license only in freshwater and didn't have an issue with catch and release even when an FWC officer came up and saw what I was doing and asked for my license. The only issue you will have with FWC's are if they are fresh out of the academy and are really strict about the rules. Other than that they're pretty cool about it as long as you have a license of some sorts. Good luck out there and tight lines.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeap, I live by Chico. Thats one reason I was wondering, I can go down to the neighborhood park and stand on the bank of Bayou Chico.... figured if it is salt water than I should be alright fishing there..... not sure if anything would bite there, but would be worth a try......


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If you keep saltwater fish you need a saltwater license, if you keep freshwater fish you need a freshwater license.



So does that mean I can fish any fresh water with my salt water license as long as I do not keep the fresh water fish?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they all are heavily influinced by rain no rain 2 weeks they are salt 1 good rain they become brackish a few days of good rain on an outgoing tide those fed by freshwater creeks will get close to fresh the way i alwas heard the law was as previously stated if u keep freshwater species u need a freshwater licence and likewise for saltwater fish im fine with that but just to play the devils advocate what if i want to saltwater and freshwater fish and do it all catch and reliese never kill a fish for bait or any other reason why would i need a liscence at all seems like there is a grey area


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

weedline said:


> they all are heavily influinced by rain no rain 2 weeks they are salt 1 good rain they become brackish a few days of good rain on an outgoing tide those fed by freshwater creeks will get close to fresh the way i alwas heard the law was as previously stated if u keep freshwater species u need a freshwater licence and likewise for saltwater fish im fine with that but just to play the devils advocate what if i want to saltwater and freshwater fish and do it all catch and reliese never kill a fish for bait or any other reason why would i need a liscence at all seems like there is a grey area



I was kinda starting to wonder about that as well.... if you need the license to keep the fish, do you need a license if you catch and release....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You can fish anywhere there are both species just keep the ones you have license for. I fish at escambia all the time with saltwater lic. but only keep salt species. but do catch many bass along the way.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Yeap, I live by Chico. Thats one reason I was wondering, I can go down to the neighborhood park and stand on the bank of Bayou Chico.... figured if it is salt water than I should be alright fishing there..... not sure if anything would bite there, but would be worth a try......


If the park youre talking about is lakewood park than you can catch some specks and reds off of there.not too many freshwater fish there and i used to fish around there alot.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> If the park youre talking about is lakewood park than you can catch some specks and reds off of there.not too many freshwater fish there and i used to fish around there alot.


Nope, not lakewood, I dont know where lakewood park is at. I was thinking of the small park down on Edgwater, just off of Chaseville.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Lakewood is a little bit further down the bayou where it opens up at.its on the other side. You can still catch some specks and reds there but they arent that big. I know if you go further back heading toward old corry road there is freshwater fish im sure there is some over there just havent caught them.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If you keep saltwater fish you need a saltwater license, if you keep freshwater fish you need a freshwater license.


 Bingo :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

If it is marked fresh water on the map, then you need a freshwater license, regardless if you are keeping fish or not. I know you can catch redfish, specks, and flounder at the fishing docks north of hwy 90, and that is considered fresh water. its safer to spend the extra $12 dollars and have both licenses. I have both, and never fish fresh water, I just fish close enough to uncertainty. O*D*W


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If you keep saltwater fish you need a saltwater license, if you keep freshwater fish you need a freshwater license.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

fish and game ^^^^ is true


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Breeze said:


> I was kinda starting to wonder about that as well.... if you need the license to keep the fish, do you need a license if you catch and release....


You have to have one or the other. Only if you're fishing brackish water can you say if your after saltwater species only, now if you're in central florida fishing from a boat in a lake in the center of the state then you need a freshwater license. Around here it's mainly brackish or salt so it's tougher for them to peg you as fishing freshwater only.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

In AL. it's considered a rod and reel license, that's why you need one for fishing in/on public waters


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> If it is marked fresh water on the map, then you need a freshwater license, regardless if you are keeping fish or not. I know you can catch redfish, specks, and flounder at the fishing docks north of hwy 90, and that is considered fresh water. its safer to spend the extra $12 dollars and have both licenses. I have both, and never fish fresh water, I just fish close enough to uncertainty. O*D*W


 Dont think so, As long as your fishing for red fish or trout in the rivers, You need a salt water lic. If you have a bass in your boat box south of I10. You need a licence for the fish u have. Not the salinity. With that said, If you are fishing south of i10 & havent caught anything, May want to have the right licence. Whats the rule on that? No fish in the boat but you have bait & rods.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This topic sure does come up a lot, and I just don't understand why it is so to grasp.

Florida has a Species License - if you KEEP saltwater fish then you need a saltwater license. If you KEEP a freshwater fish, then you need a freshwater license.

The species and catch limits are spelled out in these two documents:

Freshwater: http://www.myfwc.com/media/2285551/12FLFW-LR-AD-FREE.pdf the statewide regulations are on page 10.

and Saltwater: http://www.myfwc.com/media/2075522/saltwater_regulations_chart.pdf 

Other states DO have lines on a map that denote whether you need salt or fresh, but Florida is NOT one of them.

I enjoy fishing mainly the upper bays and marsh areas, so I just get a combo license and I'm covered either way - Stripers, Largemouth, Redfish, Speckled Trout, or Flounder. They are ALL coming home for dinner!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

60hertz said:


> This topic sure does come up a lot, and I just don't understand why it is so to grasp.


 
Might be hard to grasp due to the fact that they DO have maps in Florida denoting where fresh ends and salt begins. Ive seen them for our area. And ive been told that you need the proper license, not only to harvest certain species, but also fish the correct areas. I wasnt told that by FWC or the president, so im sure it could be wrong. But, for the difference it cost to have both licenses,its just safer to have both. That, and fried Red Fish and Large Mouth Bass taste great together on a roll. O*D*W


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe it is confusing because different regulations from FWC seem to say different things...................... 

From: http://www.myfwc.com/media/2285551/12FLFW-LR-AD-FREE.pdf
Licensing requirements follow the species of fish you are fishing for, regardless of where you are fishing. For example, anglers fishing for and possessing largemouth bass in brackish water need a freshwater license; anglers fishing for saltwater species in fresh water (e.g., spotted sea trout, red drum, snook, or American shad) need a saltwater license to possess these species.

From: http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/do-i-need-a-license/
A fishing license is required to attempt to take fish.  If you cast your line, catch nothing, catch and release, or catch and keep and you are not a member of one the groups listed below; you need a license. A saltwater fishing license is also required to attempt to take any native or nonnative marine organisms, such as crabs, lobsters, and marine plants.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The words used put a confusing spin on the regs.
The first one says you can fish for as long as you do not keep them (possess).
The second one says you can't even attempt to fish without a license.


----------



## m880 (Nov 7, 2014)

If a bayou does not have a creek/stream feeding it,it will be salt water..If a creek feeds into it,it will be brackish but maybe not enough to support freshwater fish.I know old thread but a relevant point.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Just buy both. Its not that expensive for a year between the two.


----------



## m880 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fish Sticks said:


> Just buy both. Its not that expensive for a year between the two.


bingo:thumbsup:


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I come from Michigan.. Of course we don't have salt water but we do have two separate licenses. If you get stopped and they think you are targeting the species even if none in possession you will get a ticket.. that's why I questioned in the beginning..


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok here is one for ya..I bought a non resident license... now I am a resident, do I have to buy a new license?? Just thought of that...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

He's had two years to ponder the thought.................lol


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Skeeterdone said:


> Ok here is one for ya..I bought a non resident license... now I am a resident, do I have to buy a new license?? Just thought of that...


Your annual non resident license is good for one year ..date of purchase.
You have a period in which you claim resident ....I think it is 6 months residing in the state (Fl.).... you have to prove this........ current address/ power bill, phone bill etc.. You qualify ......you can purchase a resident license. I suggest you contact the county tax collector's office .....


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

flounder1156 said:


> Your annual non resident license is good for one year ..date of purchase.
> You have a period in which you claim resident ....I think it is 6 months residing in the state (Fl.).... you have to prove this........ current address/ power bill, phone bill etc.. You qualify ......you can purchase a resident license. I suggest you contact the county tax collector's office .....


I have been here since easter. I have my Florida DL. and voters registration. Didn't know if I had to go buy a resident now that I am no longer a non resident. Actually I am disabled and see where I qualify and according don't have to pay for them. I like to contribute my part and give back to help our resources so I don't mind but this Amend 40 stuff pisses me off to the point I would like to jam it in there ass.. I know its not much but its the point!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

IT'S NOT THE WATER YOU FISH IN - IT'S THE FISH YOU HAVE IN YOUR POSSESSION. If you have a fresh water license, you must release that slot Red even though you caught it in fresh water. And if you have a saltwater license you must release that nice 20" stripper you caught in saltwater. There is really no line that separates the salt from the fresh water in our area where salt, brackish, and fresh water come together. And you can have fresh water on the surface and salt water below the surface since the salt water is heavier.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

If you use any fishing gear with line retrieving mechanisms then you must have a license. You don't need a license if you're fishing with cane pole with no line winding mechanism, or if you're 65 or older, or 15 and younger.


----------

